
Can Scala have a highly parallel typechecker like Facebook's Hack? - virtualwhys
https://medium.com/@gkossakowski/can-scala-have-a-highly-parallel-typechecker-95cd7c146d20#.cxdcpj4b1
======
spullara
That would certainly be a good way to have it use even more CPU while
building. Might start the computer on fire.

